# Sinclair 2021: Toro Flex21 Edition



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Happy Easter Folks.

Starting a new journal for a new year and new adventure into a full season of reel mowing.

Lawn came out of winter beautifully, and was already growing considerably with last week's heat and sun. There are a couple dead spots, but I have plenty of KBG plants I can transplant from my garden bed due to last fall's seeding.

I've mowed a couple times at 1" with the manual reel, which is absurd for the end of March.

Can't wait to get the new machine dusted off.

Projects for this season include installing brick borders around the garden bed and tree, as well as more levelling.

Picture: Monday March 29, 2021


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I remember the neighbors Reno. It seems that they are not doing that much nitrogen. Your is looking great.


----------



## UMStevo (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow!! Your lawn is look great coming out of winter in Windsor.

Was this a Reno from last fall 2020?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> I remember the neighbors Reno. It seems that they are not doing that much nitrogen. Your is looking great.


Thanks. I'm happily surprised by how it looks coming out of winter.

Unfortunately the neighbour's lawn was a casualty of our extended heat and drought last summer. Many lawns in my town got absolutely fried - basically anyone who didn't do at least one watering at some point in the drought now has a dead lawn.

The only part of my neighbour's lawn that survived is where the wind would blow my sprinklers onto their property.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

UMStevo said:


> Wow!! Your lawn is look great coming out of winter in Windsor.
> 
> Was this a Reno from last fall 2020?


I'm not in Windsor, but thank you!

This is a combination of a 2018 reno, and a 2020 partial reno where I reclaimed some garden bed area for lawn.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Awesome start of the season brother! If no disaster strikes, you'll be set it 'n forget it for the upcoming months.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Babameca said:


> Awesome start of the season brother! If no disaster strikes, you'll be set it 'n forget it for the upcoming months.


The "disaster" you speak of is new fiber optic internet being installed in my town this month 

Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Ground is dry and the air is warm...couldn't wait any longer to get out the big reel.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That looks really good for how early it still is. I'm getting fibre installed in my neighborhood next month too. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks awesome....!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Just get ready to remove 'carpet' and put it back on when time comes. It shouldn't be that bad if you can time it.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

2021.04.13
HOC 5/8" (16mm)



I know I shouldn't complain about a lawn looking like this in mid April, but damn are the worms making a mess of things.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Babameca said:


> Just get ready to remove 'carpet' and put it back on when time comes. It shouldn't be that bad if you can time it.


I'm working from home until at least early May. Once the utility locators come through and mark up the lawn, I'll know it's only a couple days away. I don't want to be "that guy", but hopefully I can evoke a little sympathy from them! :lol:


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Sinclair said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > Just get ready to remove 'carpet' and put it back on when time comes. It shouldn't be that bad if you can time it.
> ...


A few years ago I had a townhouse and had just finished putting a nice brick walkway all the way up from the road to the front of house along driveway, resodded the front lawn. The walkway had a nice curb edge as well.

Then came the cable utility company for Rogers and their fiber quest. I had the node on the front lawn surrounded by bushes. They bored under the driveway and under the walk way and curb edge to get there, they raised it all up. Made a mess of it, ruined the sod. Dropped a steel plate on edge on my driveway which left a huge mark, what a disaster.

I pray I took the fall for you and the everything goes smoothly, I wasn't hardcore into lawns then either but was upset about the brand new brick job more.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Man... those Flex21s have terrible cut quality.....


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Man... those Flex21s have terrible cut quality.....


 The worst....

If it's growing, I'm mowing. Mowed yesterday and the clippings were already 1/8" - 1/4" long.

I think my weekend project will be a wood platform/ramp so that I can drive the mower completely off the curb and turn around.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@BBLOCK I've been surveying the damage around town so far while walking my dog, and let's just say we aren't dealing with a terribly conscientious crew. Like everything, it seems they just want to get in and out as quickly as possible.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> @BBLOCK I've been surveying the damage around town so far while walking my dog, and let's just say we aren't dealing with a terribly conscientious crew. Like everything, it seems they just want to get in and out as quickly as possible.


Maybe flash some beer store gift cards or offer to buy them pizza for their lunch break when they get to your lot?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Man... those Flex21s have terrible cut quality.....
> ...


Oh that's a cool idea. I'm gonna have the same issue at my front with my Toro. Right now you just turn short and then do a cleanup perimeter pass?

Wonder if a standard skid would be the right height... Two of those side by side would be enough to turn?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@davegravy
Ya, I do turns right at the curb, and then do a cleanup pass parallel to the curb. The clean up pass ruins the stripes, and turning is hard on the grass. (You're in for some fun learning to drive :lol: :lol: :lol: )

I think a standard skid is just a little short.

I'm going to do a solid plywood top with boat flooring or outdoor carpet for easy turns and so I can hose off all the worm castings.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Another 5/8" cut from Friday 2021.04.23

Have to make my curb game a priority.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks @bernstem

2021.04.28 
5/8"

One of the helpful neighbourhood robins taking away an earthworm near the utility box.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Some fresh pics. Haven't had good sunlight for stripes. At least it stopped raining.

5/8" HOC

Density is improving quickly now.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I had to stop mid mow and snap a pic since the sun came out! The Flex21 looks like a toy!



An alternate angle not often posted.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@g-man these spots just popped up today. They are very small, like the diameter of a quarter, and there's a fair number of them spread around the lawn.

It's been cool and wet here, and quite cold (near freezing) over night - never thought we'd be dealing with disease yet.

The grass blades are dark brown/black and slimy down in the middle of the spots.

Any idea what it is? Similar to your current disease?

Weather should be turning bright and warm starting tomorrow, but I do have azoxystrobin and propiconazole on hand if this progresses.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks different. Dark and slimy is not typical for this cold weather.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

It finally happened today.

Someone walking their dog asked to touch it, because they though it was fake. :lol:

5/8" HOC. Lawn is flying now. Mowing daily.

Weather next week is perfect. Going to get some annuals for the beds soon.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Sinclair ...looks awesome.. have you watered yet?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Sinclair ...looks awesome.. have you watered yet?


It's wet in the photo 

I watered a couple times back in March when it got so hot and dry.

Just watered again today. Looks like I'll be setting a normal mid-summer schedule for next week.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > @Sinclair ...looks awesome.. have you watered yet?
> ...


Ha.. actually I see sprinkler heads going.. duh


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Stuofsci02 going to run the sprinklers a little later, around 9am, so that the robins can help with my worm problem.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> @Stuofsci02 going to run the sprinklers a little later, around 9am, so that the robins can help with my worm problem.


Worm castings are enemy no. one.. it is to the point that they are thinning my lawn a quarter sized hole at a time..


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

2021.05.23

5/8" HOC

The rotary scissors have been invaluable in trimming around the lamppost, cable box, and for maintaining mulch beds.



Density is excellent in places. Fewer and fewer lay downs, and more carpet pile look.



Cleanest edge of my life


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

time to move, this lawn is now too easy for you, time for an acre  lol, look awesome and sooo thick


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> Density is excellent in places. Fewer and fewer lay downs, and more carpet pile look.


How do you get so few lay-downs? I want this! Looks amazing.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

BBLOCK said:


> time to move, this lawn is now too easy for you, time for an acre  lol, look awesome and sooo thick


Ha, thanks!

I do wish I had a bit more area.

If I ever have an urge to mow an acre I'll just go visit @Harts :lol:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

davegravy said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > Density is excellent in places. Fewer and fewer lay downs, and more carpet pile look.
> ...


Thanks!

Lots of mowing and spoon feeding of 9-2-2.

I still have spots where the density is lacking, and the blades are more prone to laying down, but it's getting tighter every week.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Edging on the curb is ridiculous mate! Stunning lawn.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great.. looks like you have some thicker blades in there. I am battling that at the moment. Is it one of your cultivars?


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Wow...looks amazing. The edging on the curb is perfect! How much are you spoon feeding of the 9-2-2?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Chuuurles thank you sir!

@Stuofsci02 It's just one of the cultivars. I've walked the whole lawn over so many times plucking Poa A, I'm confident there's nothing in there that shouldn't be there. I keep waffling on the idea of a monostand reno, but I can't justify it...yet...

@JBC-1 I apply approximately 1lb/1000sf 2-3 times per week. So all in I average about 1lb N/1000sf/month.

I'm not too fussy over the exact weight or frequency. I just do a little bit, often.

This is one of those things that is only feasible on a small area.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > time to move, this lawn is now too easy for you, time for an acre  lol, look awesome and sooo thick
> ...


You know where I live. You have an open invite.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

2021.05.27 - Tall & dark



2021.05.29 Lowered HOC to 1/2" and 700lbs sand later:







2021.05.31


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice! Where's the sand from?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@davegravy www.picamix.ca

Surely more expensive than a bulk dump, but the bags are convenient for the small size of my lawn.

I'm only about 1/2 way through the sand bag.

Got a bag of their top dressing mix for my back yard, too.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking good. Good week to do it weather wise..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think you did a good job getting the sand into the canopy. It looks good.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Raised my HOC up to 1", as the lawn suffered some dry areas, and I was dumping way too much water to keep it green.

Yes that's a water main locate flag…the digging for fibre optic internet will be coming soon…seeing the workmanship of this crew around town, it might just trigger a Midnight monostand renovation…


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

They finished installing fibre in my area now. The damage in most places wasn't too bad. They ran a cable through the lawn to the house. They just use a spade and do a channel and lift the sod. I was there so I kept a eye on them. I kept the channel watered after the fact and you can barely notice it now.

Hopefully not too bad for you either.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Another Sandman . You gonna LOVE this!


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Im sorry for the dumb question. Why was the sand needed for this beautiful lawn?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Marzbar said:


> Im sorry for the dumb question. Why was the sand needed for this beautiful lawn?


Once you try it, you can't stop :lol:. Many reasons. Flat surface is the one main reason I enjoy. Walking bare foot on sand cap is... :bandit: Hard, flat but still porous to let water easily in.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

If I can ever get my lawn to look like you guy's, I might give it a try. I'm still doing a lot of reading and learning here on TLF.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

@Sinclair I bought this at HH. Is this similar to the 9-2-2? Can I use this for weekly spoon feeding throughout the summer until it's time for the fall N blitz? Thanks.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Marzbar said:


> @Sinclair I bought this at HH. Is this similar to the 9-2-2? Can I use this for weekly spoon feeding throughout the summer until it's time for the fall N blitz? Thanks.


Not sure but I love how the grass blades on the front appear to have some kind of fungus or discolouration.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> > @Sinclair I bought this at HH. Is this similar to the 9-2-2? Can I use this for weekly spoon feeding throughout the summer until it's time for the fall N blitz? Thanks.
> ...


This appears to be organic, so you can use it during the summer.. Agreed with Dave that the picture they chose for the bag leaves a lot to be desired. Not only does it have some sort of coloration issue, but it also appears to be a grassy weed..


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Marzbar said:


> @Sinclair I bought this at HH. Is this similar to the 9-2-2? Can I use this for weekly spoon feeding throughout the summer until it's time for the fall N blitz? Thanks.


8-2-3 is pretty darn near 9-2-2. :thumbup:


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

Why not just get the 9-2-2...works out cheaper I believe


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Hope the fibre works out. Some good jobs around here and some less good. Wonder if you can fix the box yourself if they don't grade it well. Most around here are pretty level to ground thankfully.

Lawn's looking good!



STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Why not just get the 9-2-2...works out cheaper I believe


Mine needs me to order it in.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@SodFace All of us who use it have to order it. HH doesn't stock it in store.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

How about an update?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

@Sinclair I miss your posts dude.


----------

